# Embarrassing newbie query re. Fiamma 45 plus awning



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

We are about to embark on our maiden voyage in Bessie in a couple of hours or so, so to avoid any potential entertainment for our prospective neighbours on site I've had a practice erection 8O , of the above awning, I should add :wink: 

Now I've never had the luxury of one of these things before, nor really studied them, so I was surprised that I ran out of winding action before the awning support struts were completely at right angles to the van side and the two halves were in line ( they end up at about 15 degrees from being in a straight line )

I feel I should give the hinges a push to click them straight and lock them into position, but am reluctant to apply any brute force to go with my ignorance.

As these awnings are as common as muck could some kind soul, who also owns one, please advise whether this is as it should be, I expect it will be as all my other panics over the van have turned out to be storms in a tea cup


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thinking back, we had the same problem when we used ours the first time. The awning material needed to stretch slightly after being there unused for we don't know how long. In your case it will obviously depend on how much force you have to apply to open them fully.
Was it in the PDI? Should be.

I think we also had to help it to close again by nudging the folding arms back again too.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi ck,

Don't try to straighten them.

The best way is, as you wind out the awning the roof fabric will look normal, keep winding out until you see the fabric go slack and start to sag, wind it back in until the fabric goes tight again, this is the fully extended position for use. Do not attempt to straighten the roof support bars, they're spring loaded and supposed to be at an angle like that to take up any slack or to contract if a gust of wind catches the fabric.
In adition, make sure you drop the legs as soon as you have wound out slightly to take the strain and gradualy move them out as you wind out the awning.
Sounds a bit long winded but its done in seconds.

pete.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Two super replies in less time than it took me to make & drink a coffee   

Well worth the full price subs, never mind the special early bird offer, I will save the money on phone calls to the dealer, never mind the show discounts etc :wink: 

PJ's shock absorber explanation makes perfect sense, thank goodness I asked before pushing!

I also had retraction probs but sorted them out. Its all a bit like working out how to remove the petrol cap on a new car BEFORE getting to the pumps.

Gillian, my fault re. PDI, there wasn't room in the yard to extend it fully, so I accepted it with just a quick wind out demo


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I am on my second Fiamma 45 Awning on my 745 Bessacarr. The first one was damaged by a large gust of wind whilst I was away from the Van. It broke one of the main struts so I had to buy a new one courtesy of my insurance company. I even had a storm strap right across it in case the wind got up. They are not really designed to be used other than a sun shade on a calm day, the manufacturers dont claim any more and advise that you take them in as soon as the wind gets up.
When I bought the replacement I payed the extra and got the Zip version that comes with sides and front. What a difference. If its erected properly this awning is a lot stronger than the plain wind out one. Having the sides fitted and anchored down makes it a lot stronger structure. Its almost like your typical caravanners awning but a lot easier to erect. Takes me no time at all now I know how it goes. The first time was a bit of a head scratcher though till it sunk in :lol:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have same and Peejay is quite correct.

We also have centre support bar.

One other tip I am sure you may already know but if it does start to rain remember to drop one of the legs but and inch or two so that the water run down and then to either the right or left front corner.

Regards
H


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Tony, as summed it up pretty well, especially with sides on (assuming pegged down well) will ride out a pretty good storm.

I think that the reason Fiamma dont claim more (without sides) is that they have to dumb it down, but If it is pegged down well, with a good storm strap likewise well pegged, even without sides it will ride out a damn good storm, you wont enjoy trying to kip by it (the slap and flap of the matterial is Jarring, Imagine a big towel snap sound, its like that only louder) but it will not go anywhere. If you get caught short and the wind as already picked up, do not be tempted to try and wind it in you are likely to suffer injury.

Having said all that if the wind is likely to pick up winding it in is the more peaceful and least stressful option.

_*
The first time was a bit of a head scratcher though till it sunk in*_

Yes the instructions are heavy on smiling blondes and very light on useful content, but its dead easy once you have the hang of it.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks George,

I have to admit we were woken at 4am one night to hear that very flapping and got up to wind it in.

We've now bought a storm strap so will be braver in future! The sides sound a good idea but have no zips so will be a difficult fix.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

The day mine broke i had put a storm strap over the awning because the wind was starting to get up but not excessively. I would always put the storm strap over just in case if I was leaving the van for a period. This particular day the wind must have gusted from an odd angle and got under the awning and lifted it to the point where one of the side stays broke where it attaches to the M/H. I always use the centre stay also whatever the weather and also angle the awning in case it starts to rain.
After inspecting the damage it was obviously a major break so called the Insurance co and was told to get it fixed.
Would certainly recommend anybody thinking of buying one to spend the extra money and get the zip version which I did at this point. Double the money but ten times more useful and a lot safer and stronger in bad weather.
You can either erect it with just the sides on which is nice just for sitting in of an evening with your feet up and a glass of red or you can put the front on as well which makes an extra room for kids or visitors etc to sleep in when you want some privacy :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

P.S George. why do you keep dropping your aitches in all your posts. do you have a problem somewhere? :lol:


----------

